# Metzendorf travel trailer



## JBa747

I just found out my brother has one of these sitting in his back yard,in original condition, down to the cloth upholstery.  I am going to find out the date of manfg.(sometime in the 50's, he thinks) but can anyone give me any info as to where to find info about this make.  Under the name on the side of the trailer is W. Farmington, Ohio.  It seems to be rather rare as I can't find anything about it -at least not thru Google.
Thanks.


----------



## Gary B

Metzendorf travel trailer

Hi JBa747, try www.vintage-vacations.com also try their links page lots of information on old TT, campers, MH sheepwagons etc.

Happy trails GB

1994 Bounder 34J
1990 Mazda B2200 / BB

Edited by - Gary B on Sep 11 2002  7:20:22 PM


----------



## qazw77777

Metzendorf travel trailer

JBa747,
   I can answer some of your questions about Metzendorf travel trailers. They were produced in the 50's and early 60's by Martin Metzendorf of West Farmington, Ohio, approximately 10 miles northwest of Warren, Ohio. Martin (my great-uncle) and his wife had the traliers built with Amish laborers, she pickede out the interior patterns and colors. They delivered most of the trailers themselves until a delivery accident deprived my great-aunt of her arm. They sold the business in the early 60's and the trailer was produced for a few more years under the Metzendorf name, i believe they closed the doors in '63 but I'm not 100% on that. If their is a real interest out there I might be able to piece together some facts from my relatives, but admitedly they'er all a touch fuzzy on events from forty years ago.
Brin Metzendorf


----------



## Gary B

Metzendorf travel trailer

Great post Brin, its always good to heard a story like that!!! Welcome to the forum. Thanks.    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Gary Woolschlager

Metzendorf travel trailer

I own a 1960 Metzendorf trailer in great shape and would like to hear from other owners


----------



## wa2yne

Metzendorf travel trailer

I had a Metzendorf in the mid to late 70's in Rochester NY.
 I recall it had a bunk over the tongue, making it impractical to tow with a pickup, espcially with a shell and/or rack on the truck.
 Not too bad a camper, though it had no fridge or icebox, and no potty or water heater.
 I don't recall what year it was, early 60's I think.
 Wish I had a couple of pictures of it.

 Wayne WA2YNE
www.willow-springs.com


----------



## revelation_1_7

Metzendorf travel trailer

Hi everyone.  we're new to the forum.  i was so surprised to see that we don't own the only Metzendorf in the country.  Have no clue as to what year it is but i have pics, if someone is familiar, perhaps we could get an idea.  we don't have any paperwork.  it is FOR SALE along with a '68 Shasta Starflyte.  we have some questions on the Metz maybe someone could answer.  thanks, rev.


----------



## Gary Woolschlager

Metzendorf travel trailer

Connie are you on


----------



## beverlydale

Metzendorf travel trailer

I just recently acquired a Metzendorf travel trailer that is in very good condition even though it has been sitting on my sisters land for 15 years.  My mother purchased this little thing and wanted to use it, but never did. So it just sat there until just recently, a friend purchased new wheels and tires and brought it to my home.   To the right of the door the name Metsendorf, Farmington,Ohio, and also Atlantic Trailor Sales, Fairport, New York.  I am wondering how I can find the age.. and any other helpful interesting iformation. This is kinda fun...


----------



## Gary Woolschlager

Metzendorf travel trailer

Beverly: I have lot of old flyers and a old price sheet or two on hand..I have also found tires, baby moon hub caps for it and paint for the inside.. The Vin. number is on the toung on the same side as the door is on.. Most of the Vin. numbers are a four didget number and may be hard to find under the paint or rust...The line for the 12 volt light inside should also be out in the front by the hitch...Mine has two lines....One group for the brake, turning and runing lights and another group for the 12 volt line inside the trailer, if you have one, and the other line for the eletric brakes,again if you have eletric brakes..I think most all the modles had eletric brakes...Email me at garydonnaw@yahoo.com with any questions..Gary


----------



## dkrukosky

RE: Metzendorf travel trailer

Hi folks. I am a  newbie and have just purchased a 1961 metzendorf. The family and I just cannot wait to go camping in it. Having said that I am trying to gather as much info on it as I can. like can I still get parts for it?  one thing I really need to know is who makes the axel and brake system?


----------



## metzie

RE: Metzendorf travel trailer

revelation_1_7 hello, I own a 73' Metzendorf and I restored it to new condition. I might be able to answer some questions for you. My E-mail address is: ketown@windstream.net Also, You can see my "Metzie" pictures on the site: Vintage_Trailer_Network_New_York.com/ Once there click on photos on the left of the page and scroll down to my folder named: "Metzie". There you will see some of my camper pictures. Bye for now, Kevin


----------



## greg755

RE: Metzendorf travel trailer

I have a 1962 cab-over model serial number 0025.

I will be restoring/remodeling this for the next month or two.

Does any body have a 62, if so I would like to get a picture of your refrigerator, mine is missing.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## dcseweasy

RE: Metzendorf travel trailer

In regards to the posts about the history of Metzendorf travel trailers. My father and mother Karl and Velma Gerlt purchased the business from the Metzendors in the early sixties. Dad ran the business and Mom ran the office and handmade the curtains. There were a variety of empoyees, including the amish and high school students. In 1966 my mother passed away. Dad continued to run the business and I took over making the curtains for the trailer. They made the 13' and 15' trailers and  added an 18' trailer and truck camper. My future husband also worked for my Dad and helped deliver the trailers.  After much deliberation Dad decided to sell the business in the early seventies. Production was stopped shortly after the purchase. I still live in West Farmington. The building where they were manufactured still stands, but is no longer a factory.


----------



## acushla52

RE: Metzendorf travel trailer

So glad to see someone is still posting on this thread as we just acquired a 1960 something Metz...and we named her Dorothy!  

I would love to find a nameplate somewhere as hers is sadly missing.  We are going to restore her to her original grandeur. 

Some day I will drive by the old building just so that I can get a picture of her with the place she was born.


----------



## dcseweasy

Lori tried to answer your private note, but was not able. I checked with my step mother. Searched through the parts in the garage and was not able to find any name plates or brochures. There are some vents, small windows, gas stove parts, one gold tone sink, door locks/handle, handle used outside beside the door. The area needs a good cleaning and there may be more. Said she would get her son to look through it all. I don't see her often, but did give it a try for you. Sorry there were no name plates.


----------



## browndogohio

I have a Metzendorf trailer from the late '60s and it didn't have a nameplate but the Metzendorf script (in red I think) was actually painted on at the factory.


----------



## Bill1087

Have bought a Metzendorf 13 foot camper after a long wait for it to be let go. It has sat for most of the last 15 years. In reference to the posts, the only serial number I am able to find is on the left side of the tong, they seem more like it's part number, no numbers are identifiable on the right side, the side posted as the location to look. I'd like to date it for bragging rights. Am I looking for a stamped number or a fastened on plate? Is the location the frame rail between the tonge and camper? And with it is a manufacture date available?

Also, what were the color options, and delineation locations if two tone colors were typical? Mine has not been altered other than painting and a replacement frig that does not fit the opening. And, the side with the door has a mount for something, it's on the roof edge with remnants of straps for storing/securing and male snaps for attaching down the camper sides. I'd be pleased to know what this awning (?) looked like.

The hub caps are missing, pictures and/or specifics are also on my "hope someone can help list". Hope to here back with help.

Bill C


----------



## Dave nessley

dcseweasy said:


> RE: Metzendorf travel trailer
> 
> In regards to the posts about the history of Metzendorf travel trailers. My father and mother Karl and Velma Gerlt purchased the business from the Metzendors in the early sixties. Dad ran the business and Mom ran the office and handmade the curtains. There were a variety of empoyees, including the amish and high school students. In 1966 my mother passed away. Dad continued to run the business and I took over making the curtains for the trailer. They made the 13' and 15' trailers and  added an 18' trailer and truck camper. My future husband also worked for my Dad and helped deliver the trailers.  After much deliberation Dad decided to sell the business in the early seventies. Production was stopped shortly after the purchase. I still live in West Farmington. The building where they were manufactured still stands, but is no longer a factory.


----------



## Dave nessley

Hello, I live in Ohio so my 1960 Metzendorf did not travel far. It needs a lot of work but I'm up for the challenge. It has been setting for a number of years and I need new tires. Its a 13' model can you tell me the tire size that came on it. I mounted a 205 75R 15 and could not get it on as it was to wide. Thanks Dave


----------



## browndogohio

Dave nessley said:


> Hello, I live in Ohio so my 1960 Metzendorf did not travel far. It needs a lot of work but I'm up for the challenge. It has been setting for a number of years and I need new tires. Its a 13' model can you tell me the tire size that came on it. I mounted a 205 75R 15 and could not get it on as it was to wide. Thanks Dave


I believe my Metzendorf has 6.50 x 13ST tires but I will have to check them for sure.  However, a copy of the original advertising brochure for that model says that it came with 6.40 x 15" tires as original equipment.


----------



## Phil Wright

I am also in Ohio , Tuscarawas County.  Mine is a 1956 ( clean title ). Has some water damage. It appears that the 5/8 plywood walls are it. Siding screwed onto that and that's all ????? Ant of the old plans or info. out there to share ?  Thanx , Phil


----------



## Sid

Hey all, I'm new to the group, thanks for letting me in!
We live in middle Tennessee and own a 1960 Metzendorf with a 10 foot body.  Originally bought from friends of ours in New York about four year ago, we've had her from Canada to Key West, and getting ready to head to Portland Oregon in her this week. We've put thousands of miles of fun on her....
As for tires, the proper size now would be 195/75R15, but they quit making that size tire a few years ago. I do have 205/75R15's on ours, BUT, you have to let the air out to get the tire on and off.  It's a pain, but I haven't found a solution yet, the 205's are just a bit too wide.
This chart from Tire Rack shows the conversion for earlier tires ... https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/45_conversionchart.jsp


----------



## Dennis (colo)

Dave ,I just put some 165/80/R15 tires on mine, they went under fully inflated. Snug fit but perfect.


----------



## dcseweasy

I recently had a message from a person interested in Metzendorf trailers and had told them of this blog. I came back on to see what had been posted. I noticed your question about the tires. I asked my husband who used to help my father build them. The original tires were 15" bias tires. Someone also asked about pictures of the plant. I will try to attach a few pictures I found after my father, Karl Gerlt passed away. It is so nice to know they are still being refurbished today. #1 a 10' built by Mezendorfs. #2 A 13' built when my father first purchased the company. #3 a 15' on the way to delivery. #4 A 15' in the plant. #5 A15' in front of out home on the way to Michigan. #6 An 18'. #7 A truck camper. #8 My brother in front of the shop cleaning snow off the trailers. #9&10 A motor home my father built. One of the last made before he sold the company. They went out of business shortly after the sale. The building still stands but no longer is used for manufacturing. I hope these were interesting for any Mezendorf enthusiests on the sight. They were great little trailers and I loved my time sewing the curtains and helping my father in the shop.


----------



## browndogohio

__
		https://flic.kr/p/6Hz5Nk
Camping at East  Harbor State Park.  The trailer is 1970 or 1971 vintage


----------



## TFlach

Merry


----------



## TFlach

Hello new Metz owner here. I have a 1962 fair shape. Looking for window seals, any suggestions where to look. Thanks.


----------



## Irwins

dcseweasy said:


> I recently had a message from a person interested in Metzendorf trailers and had told them of this blog. I came back on to see what had been posted. I noticed your question about the tires. I asked my husband who used to help my father build them. The original tires were 15" bias tires. Someone also asked about pictures of the plant. I will try to attach a few pictures I found after my father, Karl Gerlt passed away. It is so nice to know they are still being refurbished today. #1 a 10' built by Mezendorfs. #2 A 13' built when my father first purchased the company. #3 a 15' on the way to delivery. #4 A 15' in the plant. #5 A15' in front of out home on the way to Michigan. #6 An 18'. #7 A truck camper. #8 My brother in front of the shop cleaning snow off the trailers. #9&10 A motor home my father built. One of the last made before he sold the company. They went out of business shortly after the sale. The building still stands but no longer is used for manufacturing. I hope these were interesting for any Mezendorf enthusiests on the sight. They were great little trailers and I loved my time sewing the curtains and helping my father in the shop.




Thank you so much for sharing these images!

We're acquired a Metzendorf last year. It came with a title but I don't think that it's accurate... it says that our trailer is a 1981. It looks like an early 60's model to us.  We do have a vin and I'd love to share pictures of you could assist in identifying.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## longroof

Hi  Im new here. I have purchased a 1959 Metzendorf and am in the process of rebuilding it. Can anyone tell me what type of wheel was used. I have what I believe to be the original wheel with a small baby moon type hubcap. Im looking to buy new hubcaps. I know these are some type of automobile wheel. But Im not sure what Chevy, Ford, Dodge ? Please see the pics. Also I have found a place that makes aluminum siding metal to order . www.hemetvalleyrv.net I purchased some and it is spot on replacement. Another site that I bought lights from www.vintagetrailersupply.com has exact replacement marker lights.


----------



## longroof

TFlach If your still looking for window seals, try www.Steelerubber.com Steele rubber products makes all type of original replacement rubber seals for automotive glass. If you have a sample they should be able to match it. Or your dimensions would also work.


----------



## acogina

longroof said:


> Hi  Im new here. I have purchased a 1959 Metzendorf and am in the process of rebuilding it. Can anyone tell me what type of wheel was used. I have what I believe to be the original wheel with a small baby moon type hubcap. Im looking to buy new hubcaps. I know these are some type of automobile wheel. But Im not sure what Chevy, Ford, Dodge ? Please see the pics. Also I have found a place that makes aluminum siding metal to order . www.hemetvalleyrv.net I purchased some and it is spot on replacement. Another site that I bought lights from www.vintagetrailersupply.com has exact replacement marker lights.


Hi! I'm new here and just acquired a metzendorf. I am still trying to figure out what year it is. It is in need of some repairs... it seems to have some leaks. Whoever owned it before me used it as a hunting trailer. They had ripped out the kitchen portion to have a place for their cooler. Any websites or information that you guys have on what the kitchen is SUPPOSED to look like would be awesome. Also how do I find out what year it is?? There are a few numbers on the trailer hitch part. I am so new to not only the travel trailer aspect of this, but also new to camping, pulling anything with a truck-everything. So ANY info is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## SLEEPER

Hello everyone,

I am new to the site.

My wife and I recently purchased a 1963 Metzendorf camper. I am trying to get the title transferred into my name. I have a WV title in hand but am being told that I need to take a picture of the vim. # and the plate showing the weight information to get the trailer titled in PA. Can any of you tell me where I can locate this information on the trailer?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Metz

Hello,

I purchased a 1963 Metzendorf back in October and I have been working on a frame-up restoration.  The vin# can typically be found on the right side of the trailer frame near the tongue. It is on the top of the frame and most likely a 5 digit number that has been stamped into the metal.  It may be covered in paint and hard to find.  I was able to find it using the reflection from a flashlight.  I then used an old toothbrush and some mineral spirits to uncover it. I am not sure where you can find the weight, but you should be able to take it to a weigh station or transfer (dump) station to get it weighed.


----------



## Metz

acogina,

If you still had the sink, which you probably don't since the kitchen is gone, you would find a manufacture date on the underside of the sink. It may not be the exact date the trailer was manufactured, but it would be close. As for what the kitchen may have looked like you can do a google image search for Metzendorf Camper and you should get a pretty good idea of what it looks like. You can also do a search on YouTube for Metzendorf and you will see some old campers and a nicely restored one by a man named Foster Wayne.  You can also go on Searchtempest.com and ebay once in a while to find vintage campers for sale. The for sale photos are a good resource to see what the interiors look like.


----------



## D'Lynn

SLEEPER said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the site.
> 
> My wife and I recently purchased a 1963 Metzendorf camper. I am trying to get the title transferred into my name. I have a WV title in hand but am being told that I need to take a picture of the vim. # and the plate showing the weight information to get the trailer titled in PA. Can any of you tell me where I can locate this information on the trailer?
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.




I am also about to purchase a 1963.  I would love to see pics of your camper and what the inside looks like gutted and rebuilt.  If you could post that would be great.


----------



## Metz

The inside is about 95% complete after about year's worth of work.  The outside skin will need a lot of cleaning and buffing before it's ready.

 

Good luck with your Metzendorf!


----------



## D'Lynn

Metz said:


> The inside is about 95% complete after about year's worth of work.  The outside skin will need a lot of cleaning and buffing before it's ready.
> 
> View attachment 295View attachment 296View attachment 297View attachment 298View attachment 299View attachment 300View attachment 302View attachment 303
> 
> Good luck with your Metzendorf!


Wow it's beautiful.  We def do NOT want to do that much work. I'm hoping we can gut ours and repair what needs to be done and insulate.


----------



## Metz

The more I dug into my Metzendorf, the more rot and mold I found.  Hopefully yours is in better shape to start with.  When you start gutting, keep in mind the interior (cabinets, bed frame, dinette seats) and roof provide lateral support to the camper.  I would love to see some pictures of your project.


----------



## D'Lynn

Metz said:


> The more I dug into my Metzendorf, the more rot and mold I found.  Hopefully yours is in better shape to start with.  When you start gutting, keep in mind the interior (cabinets, bed frame, dinette seats) and roof provide lateral support to the camper.  I would love to see some pictures of your project.


What do you mean by the support? What should we do when we take them out.


----------



## Metz

The interior walls and cabinets are usually fastened to the roof and outside walls to provide strength and support to the camper body.  Go to youtube and search for mobiltec.  This gentleman helps out a viewer with a similar situation to yours.


----------



## D'Lynn

Metz said:


> The interior walls and cabinets are usually fastened to the roof and outside walls to provide strength and support to the camper body.  Go to youtube and search for mobiltec.  This gentleman helps out a viewer with a similar situation to yours.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Megamania

dcseweasy said:


> Lori tried to answer your private note, but was not able. I checked with my step mother. Searched through the parts in the garage and was not able to find any name plates or brochures. There are some vents, small windows, gas stove parts, one gold tone sink, door locks/handle, handle used outside beside the door. The area needs a good cleaning and there may be more. Said she would get her son to look through it all. I don't see her often, but did give it a try for you. Sorry there were no name plates.


Hello! I am currently in the process of restoring a 63 metzendorf! Any chance you still have some of those parts? Especially window hardware? But I would probably be interested in any of it!! Let me know I realize this is an old forum. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Metz

I don't have any spare parts to offer, but I was able to find some window hardware for my 63' Metzendorf at vintagetrailersupply.com.  If you are in need of window gaskets, vintagetrailergaskets.com is a great source as well.  Once in a while a vintage window will show up on Ebay that you can scavenge parts from.  Sourcing missing parts for vintage campers is not easy these days.  The cost, especially the shipping can be prohibitive.  Good luck with your Metzendorf!


----------



## Squibzilla

Is there any other way to find out the year of a Metzendorf besides the VIN number on the tongue is there a code for the VIN number on the tongue does anybody know The trailer was completely gutted there's nothing inside some people said to look on the sink other say to look on the mirror but I don't have any of that I basically have a shell and a trailer I've looked at hundreds of photos and I think it's a 1960 or a 1961 but I need to get it registered and I have to have evidence of a year for all intents and purposes I can just make up a year and do it but I would really like to know as close as I can to what year it is if anybody could help me I would really appreciate it


----------



## Mred0207

Squibzilla said:


> Is there any other way to find out the year of a Metzendorf besides the VIN number on the tongue is there a code for the VIN number on the tongue does anybody know The trailer was completely gutted there's nothing inside some people said to look on the sink other say to look on the mirror but I don't have any of that I basically have a shell and a trailer I've looked at hundreds of photos and I think it's a 1960 or a 1961 but I need to get it registered and I have to have evidence of a year for all intents and purposes I can just make up a year and do it but I would really like to know as close as I can to what year it is if anybody could help me I would really appreciate it


----------



## Mred0207

Hello, I have a complete '59 Metzendorf that I started to restore, but I've found another project instead. I have papers for it and I have the sink with the date stamped in it. I also put brand new tire under it. I'll let it go super cheap or take what you want. Ed
ford.em@verizon.net


----------



## brookwood61

JBa747 said:


> I just found out my brother has one of these sitting in his back yard,in original condition, down to the cloth upholstery.  I am going to find out the date of manfg.(sometime in the 50's, he thinks) but can anyone give me any info as to where to find info about this make.  Under the name on the side of the trailer is W. Farmington, Ohio.  It seems to be rather rare as I can't find anything about it -at least not thru Google.
> Thanks.


Metzendorf was sold to karl gerlt of west farmington. He made metzenforf trailers, then sold out to recreational industries of lordstown ohio. In the origional w farmington building, they made 21' RICO  motorhomes. Karl remained the plant manager. I worked for him st rico. When the motorhome market crashed, we started making delovery trucks, with wooden boxes on the same type of gm motorhome chassis. i worked there for about 3 years until they went out of business in 1978. karl was a great guy, and knew how to build a camper. we helped him build his own motorhome on a gord chassis. it was the only Ford we built. he built it to drive to alaska to visit his son . other then tires, it held up great.


----------



## brookwood61

Sorry anputbthe typos.


----------



## brookwood61

brookwood61 said:


> Sorry anputbthe typos.





dcseweasy said:


> RE: Metzendorf travel trailer
> 
> In regards to the posts about the history of Metzendorf travel trailers. My father and mother Karl and Velma Gerlt purchased the business from the Metzendors in the early sixties. Dad ran the business and Mom ran the office and handmade the curtains. There were a variety of empoyees, including the amish and high school students. In 1966 my mother passed away. Dad continued to run the business and I took over making the curtains for the trailer. They made the 13' and 15' trailers and  added an 18' trailer and truck camper. My future husband also worked for my Dad and helped deliver the trailers.  After much deliberation Dad decided to sell the business in the early seventies. Production was stopped shortly after the purchase. I still live in West Farmington. The building where they were manufactured still stands, but is no longer a factory.


How are you and Gilson doing? Your dad was an awesome guy.


----------



## brookwood61

brookwood61 said:


> Metzendorf was sold to karl gerlt of west farmington. He made metzenforf trailers, then sold out to recreational industries of lordstown ohio. In the origional w farmington building, they made 21' RICO  motorhomes. Karl remained the plant manager. I worked for him st rico. When the motorhome market crashed, we started making delovery trucks, with wooden boxes on the same type of gm motorhome chassis. i worked there for about 3 years until they went out of business in 1978. karl was a great guy, and knew how to build a camper. we helped him build his own motorhome on a gord chassis. it was the only Ford we built. he built it to drive to alaska to visit his son . other then tires, it held up great.


We built 23 footers, not 21. It's been a long time.


----------



## Sima

To improve your business, namely increase sales and advertising, I would advise you to use Gmail accounts. For me, this is a great way to communicate with my future clients, which I benefit from the resource https://accfarm.com/buy-gmail-accounts which is reliable and has never let me down.  Accfarm sells Gmail, Facebook and other social media accounts that I use for various purposes. I can always contact this company if I am having difficulty accessing my email account. Their helpful staff always makes sure that I solve my problem.


----------



## romanregin402

Gmail accounts are a great way to advertise your products and services. For me, gmail accounts serves a lot of purpose and some of them are communicating with potential customers, sharing details of products etc. https://www.bulkaccountsbuy.com/buy-gmail-accounts/ is a great platform to buy gmail accounts if you're looking for the best quality accounts with no issues at all. They are the best in the business and have always helped with buying gmail and other social media accounts to advertise my products. If you're facing any problem, you could just contact them and it will be solved within few hours


----------



## Sazzi

I am finding this interesting as my last name is Metz!


----------



## NewToCampers

Hello!!!  New here!  Acquired a very good shape original 1961 Metz last summer. The roof has been coated with aluminum silver roof paint many many times, and the inside was water damage free, until the summer I got it. I think moving it opened up some hairline cracks. I recoated and have done tons of research, some of which says NOT to use roof paint on metal camper roofs. What should I do for maintenance?  Should I try to strip the paint off the seams and use EternaBond tape?  Should I just coat it til it needs replacing?  Help!  Also, is the outside siding aluminum?  Thinking of repainting and want to be sure. Thanks!!!


----------



## maxphillips

In contrast to social media, email marketing campaigns can be more highly customised. Prices are significantly lower than other channels, especially when considering email marketing's reach and conversion rate. It contributes to the reason why email marketing is so beneficial for small firms. Anyone can do email marketing with https://www.bulkaccountsweb.com/buy-hotmail-accounts/ and make an advantage out of it. It's very simple and there is nothing complex related to it to make it look difficult.


----------



## scpatrick81

Building an Instagram profile can be a tedious task. Building something from scratch like an Instagram account will consume a lot of your time. That's why you should buy services from https://bulkaccountsale.com/buy-instagram-accounts/. They provide promotion services where you can easily promote your social media pages and not just Instagram pages. With bulkaccountsale.com you can easily make a lot of real time followers and reach more customers.


----------



## davidosmani

JBa747 said:


> I just found out my brother has one of these sitting in his back yard,in original condition, down to the cloth upholstery.  I am going to find out the date of manfg.(sometime in the 50's, he thinks) but can anyone give me any info as to where to find info about this make.  Under the name on the side of the trailer is W. Farmington, Ohio.  It seems to be rather rare as I can't find anything about it -at least not thru Google.
> Thanks.


They were produced in the 50's and early 60's by Martin Metzendorf of West Farmington, Ohio, approximately 10 miles northwest of Warren, Ohio. Martin (my great-uncle) and his wife had the traliers built with Amish laborers, she pickede out the interior patterns and colors.




Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

